# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  دعاء كفارة المجلس

## عز الدين

*ملف مرفق 189






قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:من جلس في مجلس فكثر فيه لغطه فقال قبل ان يقوم

(( سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك ))

الا غفر الله له ما كان في مجلسه ذلك
*

----------


## عز الدين

* سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ملف مرفق 189







 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزاك الله كل خير ياعزالدين وربنا يجعله في موازين حسناتك
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك  واغفري  لي ذوبي
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم ...

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك ...

*

----------


## الدلميت

*سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك ...
*

----------


## الرايقة

*سبحانك اللهم لا اله الا انت  ربي استغفرك واتوب اليك
ربي ارحمنا وقنا عذاب النار
وارحم موتانا
*

----------


## الدلميت

*سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك ...
*

----------


## الدلميت

*سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك ...
*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك اللهم اغفر ماكان منا من خطئ او نسيان
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك
*

----------

